# Piney Woods



## DeWitt Boice (Aug 26, 2005)

Open is a Quad
lots of trees in the test
flyer on left down last

Big storm is passing through
blew the judges tent away
workers brought in


----------



## MikeBoley (Dec 26, 2003)

Heard storm passed, back runnning dogs. probably will not get finished today.


----------



## Linas Danilevicius (Jan 2, 2009)

Folks, I am on the other side of the world, literally, and want to root for friends and their dogs. Please keep the updates coming. Thanks!

Best regards,

Linas


----------



## SteelGirl_1187 (Sep 28, 2005)

Open was a good and tough quad. Birds and guns visible all day and I believe the judges remained in the driver's seat despite big storms and a wind shift. 

32 dogs back to the 2nd:

2-4-5-8-10-12-16-19-21-22-24-27-29-32-36-38-39-40-42-46-47-48-51-52-57-60-61-64-68-69-70-71

Linas - that's Connie, Dealer, Boo, Penny, Molly for Team Milligan!


----------



## Linas Danilevicius (Jan 2, 2009)

Lauren,

That's a great update. Thank you very much. BTW...I heard you had a great weekend with Slider last week with a 1st and 3rd. Way to go.

Best regards,

Linas


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Thank you for the update, Lauren...and Good Luck again this weekend!! 

Hope the weather cooperates. 

...."Birds and guns visible all day..." ..that is a great thing! .. 

Judy


----------



## DeWitt Boice (Aug 26, 2005)

call backs to the open water blind which has a poison bird, long angle entry and three points to cross

2-4-5-8-10-13-16-19-22-24-27-29-32-36-38-39-40-46-47-48-51-52-57-60-61-64-68-69-70-71

Am is an in line triple


----------



## DeWitt Boice (Aug 26, 2005)

To the 4ht

5-10-12-16-19-27-29-32-38-39-52-57-61-64


----------



## DeWitt Boice (Aug 26, 2005)

Land blind by the crates and near a gun, all I know

to 3rd
5-6-9-14-18-21-25-28-30-31-32-3-34-36-39-45-48-49-51-52-53-54


----------



## Linas Danilevicius (Jan 2, 2009)

Lauren,

Has the Open fourth finished? How did everyone do? Looks like Slider is doing great.

Mr. Boice, thanks for the updates and numbers.

Best regards,

Linas


----------



## DeWitt Boice (Aug 26, 2005)

Open finishes tomorrow
don't know rotation, sorry whish I did


----------



## DeWitt Boice (Aug 26, 2005)

heard Slider nailed it, could he do it again this weekend?
good luck Lauren


----------



## bfarmer (Aug 6, 2006)

Second Hand Info:

1st: Hays
2nd: Gunzer
3rd: Milligan (Penny)
4th: Milligan (Molly)
RJ: Davis

Congrats to all who placed and finished!


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

Lauren, 

Seaside's Boss Oyster says, "Way Cool, Dad!"

Congratulations to all, but especially, Lauren and Slider!

rita


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

bfarmer said:


> Second Hand Info:
> 
> 1st: Hays
> 2nd: Gunzer
> ...



*Way to go Lauren and Tim!!! Congrats to all!!!!

Aaron*


----------



## SteelGirl_1187 (Sep 28, 2005)

Big congrats to Roy Morejon and Zip on another fantastic weekend too!! Second place in the Am and qualified for the National Amateur! Only took her 2 weekends!

Also congrats to Wayne and Lexie for 3rd in the Am and also qualifying for the National Am!

I don't have other results for the Am but congratulations to all who placed and finished both stakes.


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2012)

Congratulations Lauren! You are on a roll.


----------



## dogcommand (May 22, 2003)

Wow Lauren, you did it again. Congratulations to you and Slider. Does that do the FC?


----------



## Jim Scarborough (May 5, 2007)

Amateur Results:

1st #45, Raider/Wickliffe
2nd #53, Zip/Morejon
3rd #28, Lexie/Stupka
4th #51, Boo/Penney
RJ #24, Gus/Scarborough
Jams #52, Louie/White; #39, Pacer/Boice, #21, Gem/Edge

Morejon's Zip and Stupka's Lexie both qualify for the National Amateur with the placements. Congratulations to them, the judges and Piney Woods RC for putting on a great trial on the Fuller's wonderful grounds.


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

Congrats Lauren, you & Slider are on one helluva roll !

Very impressive.


----------



## Linas Danilevicius (Jan 2, 2009)

Congratulations to Lauren and Slider on the 1st. Congratulations to Tim Milligan for the 3rd and 4th place finish with Molly and Penny. Way to go Mike Briggs! Team Milligan rolls again.

Congrats to Steve Penny and Boo in the Amature. Sounds like a great weekend all the way around.

Best regards,

Linas


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

Congrats to Lauren and FC-AFC Slider!


----------



## Tim West (May 27, 2003)

Lauren, congrats on your second Open win in a row and new FC/AFC. He's a special boy with a great handler! WOW


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Back to Back *OPEN *wins

Is there any doubt as to who the *HOTTEST* handler dog combo is at the current time....if you are still wondering its Lauren Hays and her FC AFC Bayou Teche Eye on the Ball (Slider)....not only is Lauren a TEXAS A&M grad, but she is an Austin Texas resident...very proud of you young lady...well done


----------



## Diesel123 (Oct 12, 2009)

Way to go Lauren. Bayou Teche dogs are on fire. Slider back to back and Miah 1st and 3rd


----------

